# Dangerous ingredients in Bob Martin food products (metal, plastic)



## ocodia (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello,

I recently purchased a Bob Martin Tripe filled calcium bone from Tesco in Falkirk (Scotland) for my dog, only to find that there are pieces of what seems to be blue plastic and what is most definitely a piece of twisted metal, packed into the tripe mix within the bone. 

I have attached a photo of the bone and highlighted the metal and plastic pieces.

First of all, I hope for everyone involved that I have been lucky enough to notice these contaminants before my dog inadvertently ingested pieces of metal and plastic. He has been eating the bone for a few hours now, and has quite possibly ingested similar "ingredients". I'm sure you all agree that when you purchase a food treat for your pet, you do not expect to have to repeatedly audit the product for potentially dangerous materials.

I strongly advise all pets owners to stay away from Bob Martin food products for dogs.

I have written both to Bob Martin & Tesco complaining about this matter. I will keep you informed of their responses.

Spread the word.

Thanks.


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hope your pet is ok. Frankly, considering their appalling track record, I'm shocked that this company is still in business. We could do with an article in a national newspaper or something to expose them and organise a widespread boycott


----------

